# Latest Outing



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

My Dad came down this weekend to visit. It's his first trip to LA and to my and my girlfriend's first place after college. We had a good time, went out to the beach, took a drive up Highway 1, and walked around Hollywood a bit. On Sunday morning he and I went out shooting for a while. He brought his big 7.5 inch blackhawk in .45 colt and I took my XD9 out.

Here are my targets:

40 rounds, 7 yards









20 rounds, 7 yards









20 rounds, 7 yards









We also shot the blackhawk a bunch at silhouettes the whole way out to 100 yards.That was a ton of fun. We had lots of fairly mild handloads with soft lead bullets that splattered very satisfyingly on steel dingers.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Remind me to knock first before I walk into your house! :smt023

Where did you go shooting in L.A. that had targets 100 yards out?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good shooting and with your Dad makes it special. Good luck.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Baldy: It is great to live somewhere I can see my Dad fairly often. I wish I could say the same for my Mom. She's about 3000 miles away.

Wyatt: We went to Angeles Shooting Range, a great outdoor range a bit north of Burbank. 100 yards is only the pistol range, too. They have steel targets for rifle out to 600 yards! It was tons of fun shooting longer range steel with an oldschool wheelgun.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, man. that's very cool to know, and thanks for the link as well. I've got a shooting buddy who lives in Burbank. In fact I was just up there over the weekend and we went to the Firing Line range there. Great to know about this one though. We will have to check it out on my next excursion up there.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> Thanks, man. that's very cool to know, and thanks for the link as well. I've got a shooting buddy who lives in Burbank. In fact I was just up there over the weekend and we went to the Firing Line range there. Great to know about this one though. We will have to check it out on my next excursion up there.


It's well worth it. Very nice people and it wasn't that busy even on Sunday morning. If you reload, there's a reloading store there, as well. They have most things you could ever want for reloading at about 10%-25% off of midway prices.


----------

